# Need to reset Linksys NAS 200 network storage



## GAdams

I need help reseting the password for my Linksys NAS 200 network storage unit or how to uninstall so I can start fresh.


----------



## johnwill

Hold the reset key down with power on for 15 seconds.

In addition, there's an error in some copies of the user manual, the correct login is:

username: admin
password: admin


----------



## GAdams

Will this reset the mapping utilty also?


----------



## johnwill

It will reset the unit to factory defaults. You will not lose the disk contents, or at least I don't when I reset my D-Link DNS-323 to defaults. :smile:


----------



## GAdams

Thanks


----------

